# Potable water tank lining



## riskend (Jan 25, 2015)

Here's the brief. Municipal water treatment plant, final holding tank needs a lining over Stainless, grade not yet identified.
I will wet blast to give an acceptable profile 90-110 mic.
So far Altex & International contend for possible coatings. Sherwin-Williams are here somewhere but not fully operational.
This is such a crock, the client demands multiple accreditations for the product, and......the system can only be down for 8 hours.
Anyone?
Thanks


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

riskend said:


> Here's the brief. Municipal water treatment plant, final holding tank needs a lining over Stainless, grade not yet identified.
> I will wet blast to give an acceptable profile 90-110 mic.
> So far Altex & International contend for possible coatings. Sherwin-Williams are here somewhere but not fully operational.
> This is such a crock, the client demands multiple accreditations for the product, and......the system can only be down for 8 hours.
> ...


Those are pretty strict parameters if you're not using a plural component. Most of the potable water tank linings I've used recommended a week before service. 

There are many NSF approved coatings for this sort of application. I would certainly be patient for the specification and coating recommendation from a qualified engineer or other competent person responsible. There are a lot of implications for the owner if they don't get this right.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Good points. But I wouldn't worry about the implications for the owner, I would worry about the implications for yourself. I have learned the hard way several times not to take jobs where they will not give me enough time to do my work properly.


----------



## riskend (Jan 25, 2015)

Plural components are a given.
I will coat wet on wet where there is history but in reality 24 hours is still the benchmark for acceptable cure.
As I've ended up being the competent person I am attempting to wrangle the improbable into a semblance of professional execution.
I agree that clients need to realise my way or the highway, but in this case the political structure cannot face a vociferous community upheaval if the water supply is interrupted for any length of time.
It will be testing but a challenge that's well paid can't be lightly ignored
What about moisture-cured urethane? 
Thanks for the constructive assistance.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

riskend said:


> Plural components are a given.
> I will coat wet on wet where there is history but in reality 24 hours is still the benchmark for acceptable cure.
> As I've ended up being the competent person I am attempting to wrangle the improbable into a semblance of professional execution.
> I agree that clients need to realise my way or the highway, but in this case the political structure cannot face a vociferous community upheaval if the water supply is interrupted for any length of time.
> ...


For those who don't know, the difference in 100% solids plural component verses a typical high solds epoxy is in the application. Because of the plural's extremely fast cure, it requires the two components to be pumped through special equipment designed to distribute the material at the exact ratios while mixing the two components together just before it is released from the tip of the spray gun. This equipment is very expensive and requires training and at least a two man team.

Riskend,

Is this a prefabricated stainless tank? If it is, I'd contact the manufacturer for a coatings recommendations, or referrals. Especially if it is large. How many liters does it hold?


----------



## riskend (Jan 25, 2015)

We do not as a rule coat stainless vessels with food-grade product.
You guys are well ahead of us in this regard.
In this scenario I can only give them viable options because there is no precedent.
We have obvious fabrication defects which will require full-metal jacket tig in confined spaces.
It is difficult to escape the conclusion that a coat of paint will gloss over a structural
error.
CA, thanks amigo, it's not easy being green, keep up the good work.

Al


----------

